# Q9550 C1 Stepping Overclocking Template/Help



## Ojisan (Jan 17, 2011)

Anyone here have a Good Rock Solid Stable Template for Overclocking my Q9550 C1? I Currently Overclocked it at 3.40Ghz but that's my Limit, I heard C1 Stepping is a Hard one to Overclock but I'm not sure.

My Complete Specs are:
GA-EP45-DQ6 (F12 BIOS)
Q9550 C1 Stepping @ 3.40Ghz
Corsair Dominator DDR2 1066Mhz 5-5-5-15 2X2GB
Corsair HX1000W PSU
XFX GTX 280 XXX Edition
WD VelociRaptor 300GB 10K RPM
OCZ Vendetta 2 (Arctic Silver 5) Idle's: 47°C Loads: 67°C at Intel Burn Test V2

My Current BIOS Settings
CPU Host Freq: 400
VCore: 1.22500
DRAM: 2.000
MCH Latch: 400Mhz
Performance Enhance: Standard
XMP: Profile 2
SPD: 2.00D
Manual Timings: 4-4-4-12
All Other Settings on Auto

Also I wanted to lower my Temps more so I lowered my VCore to 1.21875 its Unstable but it loads on 65°C failed in IBT 3/100

I saw people in other forums overclocking their Q9550 up to 4.00Ghz in air cooling but that's just too unbelievable for me I even ask them but they won't reply :sigh:

Hope you Guys could help me OC my CPU higher solid rock stable
thanks


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

You should bump your ram timings... You shouldn't set them under spec. Relax them a little bit and you may stabilize.

I haven't OC'd since the Coppermine P3's, but as far as I know, the methods have stayed the same. There are no templates to OC, each piece of equipment is going to react differently to the changes in frequency.

Once you start bumping your frequencies, you are going to have to over volt. You will have to rely on your case and HSF to keep you cool. Each set-up is different, so you will have a different ceiling than anyone else. 

Don't listen to too many OCers in forums. There is a lot of fibbing and pumping of figures in the OC community, especially from new OC'ers who want to impress everyone.

As for clock and multiplier settings... can't help you there. But I can offer a little advice... Don't push it too hard too fast... Take it one clock at a time. And once again, ease up on the RAM timings, 5-5-5-15 is the lowest you should go.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

check your PM's


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

make sure you run OCCT for at least one hour and watch your temps / if cpu hits 65C abort testing and you will need to change your voltages; usually allittle higher


----------



## Ojisan (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok Thanks Guys!


----------

